# The right wood makes such a difference



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I have made hundreds of boxes and used many different woods and wood combinations. The type of wood used is always important but sometimes we find the extra special piece of wood that seems like one in a million.
This was an exceptionally nice piece of cocobolo that I have had in the shop for years before I decided to use it.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful....wow.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

exceptionally nice doesn't even begin to start describing it...


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow...just wow!


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

That is stunning!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Gorgeous wood and work! Very nice - I just love Cocobolo.

You might want to check the setup on your saw, though... doesn't look like it cuts very straight.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful wood! Beautiful work! NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Breathtaking! Something to be really proud of.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I have made hundreds of boxes and used many different woods and wood combinations. The type of wood used is always important but sometimes we find the extra special piece of wood that seems like one in a million.
> This was an exceptionally nice piece of cocobolo that I have had in the shop for years before I decided to use it.


An exceptionally nice job with that exceptionally nice piece of work!!


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great work and this piece would be hard to let go. I love the wood and really enjoy working with it. I build a lot of boxes myself but this one just takes it all.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Greg Absolutely over the top! Probably the nicest I've ever seen.
Dennis


----------



## JeffInMonterey (Aug 24, 2014)

Can you share a little info on how you made this? It is really spectacular.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Greg, I love your work and this one is a prize to behold. Absolutely beautiful, I never get tired of seeing your boxes. You have got something going there,really a talent for picking the right wood and showcasing the beautiful grain patterns in your carving. Don't stop, keep them coming.
Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

WOW!
Allen


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

No doubt! piece of Art!!!!


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

JeffInMonterey said:


> Can you share a little info on how you made this? It is really spectacular.


Hey Jeff...I am more than happy to share the process. I did another box recently that showed some before and after photos

I find it best to draw out my design first cause it helps keep things flowing...however sometimes change the flow as I go along if I view something in the design that looks better.
I rough out the design with my angle grinder. it has a 4.5" hard rubber pad with a sanding disc on it. I bought it at Home Depot for $10 and the grinder has a variable speed that helps because it is easier to control at a slower rpm.

Next I clean up the roughness of the grinder marks with a Foredom electric carver (sorta like a Dremel). It will still need a lot of cleaning up and I do this with sandpaper wrapped around my finger. The sanding takes quite a while but I enjoy the sanding because it is the step that slowly causes the grain to come to life. I use progressive grits ranging from 60 to 320.
I have screwed up a lot of boxes along the journey and still find a way to mess up a box now and then...but not as often.
When using the grinder I need to have complete and uninterrupted focus and concentration because the slightest slip up can ruin the flow of a design. Sometimes I can redirect the flow to salvage the design and sometimes...that is why I have a burn pile behind my barn.
Countless hours of practice helped me out when first starting with the grinder and I found it beneficial to practice on scraps first.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone...! Keeps my sawdust addiction going.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

That is exceptional Greg. Really Beautiful!!


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Greg. Gorgeous one of a kind looking wood.


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Great work Greg! Don't you just hate it when a designer looks at a beautiful wooden object says we have to modernize this by painting it white. There is nothing like seeing a piece of wood grain come to life.

Regards Bob


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Greg, I have to admit I have to go back and look at that box everyday. I love the way you brought out the grain in it. Piece of art. 

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

It is a piece of art! Beautiful is barely adequate to describe it.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Bodger96 said:


> Great work Greg! Don't you just hate it when a designer looks at a beautiful wooden object says we have to modernize this by painting it white. There is nothing like seeing a piece of wood grain come to life.
> 
> Regards Bob


I've turned down commissioned pieces of work from people wanting me to paint it. *Sacrilege...*


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Greg, I have to admit I have to go back and look at that box everyday. I love the way you brought out the grain in it. Piece of art.
> 
> Herb


Thanks for the most generous comment Herb. I sell most all of the boxes I make because I can always make another one...but unfortunately I can't always find the super special piece of wood.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Thanks for the most generous comment Herb. I sell most all of the boxes I make because I can always make another one...but unfortunately I can't always find the super special piece of wood.


I would hang onto that one as a showcase,heirloom piece. 

PAINT? NO WAY!


----------

